# Only 1 kit left :( will he survive?



## new2thecoop (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum.  I had rabbits 15 years ago for 4-h and then in FFA in high school.  So I'm not really new to rabbits, just out of practice, so you'll have to bare with me.

Ok... Here we go... I bought 2 Californian does on 3-6, one is a year and 7 months and the man I bought them from said "she's due to kindle on 3-17... The second doe is 6 months and she's scheduled to kinde on 3-15"... So even though he said kindle I'm pretty sure he ment this is when the nest boxes go in.  Anyways, the 6 month old doe (kind of young to be bred in my research) had 12 kits, on the wire tonight between 7 and 9:30 at some point.  I live in south louisiana and its 75 degrees.  1 was alive and squirming, 1 was missing a head, and 10 were dead... I warmed the one that was alive in a box with a heating pad, and put the rest in a bag and put it in warm water, after an hour and a half they were warm, limber, but still dead.  After about an hour and a half I returned one kit to the nest box.

So my question is: what are the kits chance of survival? Is it a lost cause? Is there anything I can do to help? Should I foster him to the other doe, if he makes it that long?


----------



## lastfling (Mar 19, 2013)

I have successfully raised single kits several times.  Is the mother taking care (i.e. feeding ) the kit?  To me that would be the important thing.  I'm a little North of you in NC, but the same principles would apply.  I don't think the kit will be able to maintain body heat outside.  What I've done is to bring the kit (nestbox) inside at night and return to the doe in the mornings for feedings and again in the evening.  I've done this until the kit is furred out at which point it could remain outside with the doe.  I have not had to feed one, as my does have always tended to that end of things.  Hope this helps.


----------



## brentr (Mar 19, 2013)

If your other doe kindles I would foster the single into the other litter (unless the other litter is >10).  Temperature wise, 75 in the day, how cold at night?  If it is only dropping to 50 or so, and the nest is well-furred, I like the single kit's chances if the mother tends to it.  Much better than a single kit in overnight low temps of 20s or 30s.


----------



## new2thecoop (Mar 19, 2013)

So, the other doe had a litter of 9 last night also!  All of hers are fine, and the single kit stayed the night in the nest box by itself. It's mid 70's at night and mid 50's at night, with a few in the lower 60's.  I took it out and it's belly is full, and it's moving around just fine.  So I'm tempted to leave him alone and see what happens.

Also, I sold all the kits that died to a friend who raises snakes.  I don't know if anyone else does this, but it worked out very well this time.


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 19, 2013)

My only worry would be that being the only baby it may wind up eating too much.


----------



## AgnesGinger (Mar 19, 2013)

I have had 1 kit births that have lived.  Good luck


----------



## new2thecoop (Mar 20, 2013)

alsea1 said:
			
		

> My only worry would be that being the only baby it may wind up eating too much.


Do you guys think I should put the lone kit in with the other 9?


----------



## treeclimber233 (Mar 20, 2013)

I have raised 1 baby in a litter many times. If you are afraid the baby will eat too much decrease the does food to control the amount of milk she  will make.  I would reduce the amount of food to the amount you would feed a dry doe. She will make plenty of milk for one baby on that amount of food.


----------



## Citylife (Mar 20, 2013)

new2thecoop said:
			
		

> alsea1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been raising rabbits for meat for 4 years.  I have had many disappointments and all have taught me something.  I would cut the does food down (meaning 1-2 tbls less then normal when not prego)   to dry her and move that baby in with the other doe and kits and rebreed the her.  Then you don't have to worry about him staying warm enough and I am sure he is the same size or a bit larger then the other girls kits.  I say save yourself the worries and move forward 

Or...........  you could leave them be.  But then, if it was me, I would re-breed her after about 5 days or so.  One kit nursing is not going to deplete her and it will be one fat baby to wean at 4 weeks so she can have a week by herself before she kindles again.

I hope things work out, hang in there and I am sorry for your loss


----------

